# My First Milling Project



## VSAncona (Mar 8, 2015)

I finally got my milling machine up and running and completed my first project. It's a small clamping plate. It was a project that appeared in a video by Rudy Kouhoupt and it's used to clamp pieces to the table of the mill for sawing or other operations. It didn't turn out perfect, but I am pretty happy with it as my first project attempt.


----------



## kvt (Mar 8, 2015)

That looks pretty good.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Andy Rafferty (Mar 8, 2015)

You did well. If it does what you intended, that's all that matters. I worked under an old master that made a jig for every operation even a one-off. Just in case he needed another "one-off". I didn't follow his lead several times and later wished I had. A work or jig plate like this greatly improves the finished product, and you you can take it out and get right back on no problem.


----------



## thomas s (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice I think it came out great. thomas s


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks great!  How did it go?  

Did you run into any problems while going through your operations?  

What bolts to those holes?


Bernie


----------



## timvercoe (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd sure be proud of that!


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. It was fun and a good learning experience.

Bernie -- I had some trouble early on just because I was still working out the kinks in milling machine after reassembling it. I experimented with some different speeds and feed rates, depth of cut, etc. I still haven't figured out the best way to achieve a smooth finish. Sometimes I get a great, almost mirror finish and then on the next cut I get chatter marks even though I haven't changed a thing.

The holes are tapped for hold-downs. I have to make some of those too.


----------



## Hannadog (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks great! Nice job


----------



## randyc (Mar 12, 2015)

VSAncona said:


> ...I still haven't figured out the best way to achieve a smooth finish...



Nice work, Vince; I don't see anything wrong with the surface finish on that part


----------



## ogberi (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice!   I'd like to see how it's used on the mill.   Might have to make one of those for myself!


----------

